# Scscifield's Raptors Chapter Plog



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So the new game store is in the mall and I have decided to pound out a 1500 point list of Raptors.

It will be using the Primaris Dark Imperium set and some other odds and ends to fill that out.

Today I dug some Terminators and a Tactical Squad out. I also dug a Predator out and magnitized it. Just have to slap some sand on the bases then primer all of it.

Will use the older models to test out my plans with my airbrush before I turn to the DI set.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Progress, got everything bases and most primed. The Predator body needs to be primed still. My air compressor overheated and stopped working while I was priming it. Will have to do smaller batches with it.

The Terminators was late night drunk air brushing. Looked them over this morning and feel I didn't do too badly on them. They need a wash then highlights and whatnot. Debating doing a green or a brown wash ATM for them.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Have you done a test model or are you painting these up and figuring it out as you go?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I am roughly using that as a baseline idea. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

:laugh: you're totally going to lose your models in the terrain with those gloriously muted colours. I look forward to seeing this develop.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Don't think we have seen many Raptor players on the board's, a very "real world" looking chapter with the muted colour scheme. I think you should go with a green wash rather than a brown, the brown may end up giving them a dirty or rusted look rather than just a nice shading


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I went with the green wash. Then I started to attempt edge high lights. This is the point that always ends up with me stripping models because I get annoyed at my attempts.

Plan to just accept and deal with these models and hope I get better control before I hit the Primaris models. 

At the moment I am debating using a glaze on the model to try and make the transitions a bit smoother. Just worried that it will make the green to 'bright' if I do so.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Blacklining seems to made it slightly less annoying. Still debating doing a glaze.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So you guys seen the scheme I am going for with the Raptors. I need opinions on what colors to use for plasma weapons, cloaks, and power weapons. The eyes will be a light blue, the overall scheme is going to be more muted than not so flashy metallic are probably out. I do need to have a decent contrast accent in terms of the three things I listed above though.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Personally I'd use a warmer colour for the eyes to provide more contrast against the pale green, like orange or purple. Maybe save the blue for larger areas like plasma coils. To keep with the theme of the more realistic scheme of the Raptors maybe the cloaks should be an earthy tone like brown or dark grey, something that won't stand out on the battlefield.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree with @Khorne's Fist about the eyes, a warm colour like a burnt orange I think could look well, for cloaks you could go for a light grey maybe, which would be a bright contrast but still muted in theme. For plasma coils I would not do the usual blue but go for purple. One of the guys here on Heresy who has a tonne of knights who's name eludes me at the moment did great looking weapons using F.W eidolon purple
@scscofield that person whom I could not remember is @millest, has their stuff on display in modelling and painting, house hermetika, check out the purple on the weapons, looks fab, if you did the eidolon purple over white rather than metal, I think it would look really good. I'm thinking of stealing the idea but as my marines are purple it may be too much


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Sounds good to me with the suggestions, will prob try and do the power weapons in the same shade of purple as the plasma coils. Will do both a yellow and a orange for the eyes then decide or post here to help decide later tonight or tomorrow. Would like to finish the terminators by tomorrow but that will depend on work and whatnot.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Attempting to freehand things, conclusion I need more practice. . Also not sure where to put all the various company and chapter markings on terminators.

Need to finish skulls, crux, anquillas, Sgt sword and doodads, and the bases. Also am probably going to keep attempting to freehand the chapter icons onto them.

Debating how dark to keep the various imperial icons.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I think I am going to call these done. Mistakes have been made on them, horrid ones in my viewpoint but I have a wall of grey plastic screaming for paint. I need to buckle down and accept and learn as I do instead of obsessing over ever detail.

I also need to slowly start buying a larger range of paints. Many of my original paints are dried out.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Base coat done on the tac squad, plans are to have them finished by Monday. Would have been further along and original plan was done by Saturday but I played a game last night and will play another tomorrow night. I don't mind that kind of delay in the least. Managed to test out the full list and I think it will do decent overall. It might need some adjustment as time goes on but for a quick list for casual playing at the store it will work well. 


*++ Battalion Detachment +3CP (Imperium - Space Marines) [85 PL, 1499pts] ++*
*+ No Force Org Slot +*
***Chapter Selection**:* Raven Guard

*+ HQ +*
*Captain in Gravis Armor [7 PL, 137pts]:* Boltstorm gauntlet, Master-crafted power sword, The Armour Indomitus
*Primaris Lieutenants [10 PL, 148pts]*
. Primaris Lieutenant: Power sword, The Burning Blade
. Primaris Lieutenant: Master-crafted auto bolt rifle, The Primarch's Wrath

*+ Troops +*
*Intercessor Squad [10 PL, 120pts]:* Bolt rifle, 5x Intercessor, Intercessor Sergeant
*Scout Squad [6 PL, 111pts]:* 5x Camo cloak
. Scout Sergeant: Chainsword, Sniper rifle
. Scout w/Heavy Weapon: Missile launcher
. 3x Scout w/Sniper Rifle: 3x Sniper rifle
*Tactical Squad [9 PL, 180pts]*
. 7x Space Marine
. Space Marine Sergeant: Boltgun, Power fist
. Space Marine w/Heavy Weapon: Missile launcher
. Space Marine w/Special Weapon: Plasma gun

*+ Elites +*
*Primaris Ancient [4 PL, 69pts]:* Standard of the Emperor Ascendant
*Terminator Squad [12 PL, 192pts]*
. Terminator: Power fist, Storm bolter
. Terminator: Power fist, Storm bolter
. Terminator: Power fist, Storm bolter
. Terminator: Power fist, Storm bolter
. Terminator Sergeant: Power sword, Storm bolter

*+ Fast Attack +*
*Inceptor Squad [10 PL, 180pts]:* Assault bolter, 2x Inceptor, Inceptor Sergeant

*+ Heavy Support +*
*Hellblaster Squad [8 PL, 165pts]:* Plasma incinerator
. 4x Hellblaster
. Hellblaster Sergeant: Bolt pistol
*Predator [9 PL, 197pts]:* Hunter-killer missile, Predator autocannon, Storm bolter, Two Lascannons

*++ Total: [85 PL, 1499pts] ++*
Created with BattleScribe

Need to decide what company these guys are, the Termies were easy because the whole Codex rules means they should be 1st company. Overall it isnt anything critical, it just will effect what color the trim of the shoulder-pad will be. The SGT will also need something different for his chapter icon location, I do not want to attempt putting it over that studded shoulder-pad. Currently thinking I will do the battleline arrow in black then the chaper icon in white over it on his other shoulder-pad.

That is enough rambling for now. I might be getting the DG side of the Dark Imperium set this weekend for the store demo game set. I will probably start another plog for that paint job. This army might sit for a week or two so I can pound out that set of minis, I offered to help do demo games on weekends once or twice a month and want to have the starter-set done for it.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So drunken experiments leads to sober attempts to fix them .









I decided to try a extreme highligh shadow thing then wash it to bring the color in. I used Beil-Tan green though and ended up with Jolly Rancher Green marines. That is the above photo.









The photo above is me taking my two highlight colors and watering them down in a 1:1 mix so that it was mostly a glaze. This took away the Jolly Rancher Green effect.










Then I used the wash I bought today, Athonian Camoshade to give them an all over wash. It seemed to have for the most part solved the issue. I plan to start the brushwork on them tomorrow.

Drunken experients coupled with airbrush clog issues (solved by giving all the parts an acholhol bath over night) means that I am not going to reach my Monday goal finishing these. I do plan to push to have them done before mid week though. For now though this is my stopping point for tonight.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Not much changed in progress. It was busy at work this week, I started to assemble the Primaris set. I just picked up the DG for the local store demo set. That will be the focus for the next couple weeks.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

These are coming along nicely!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Back to work on the Raptors, did the blacklining on the Tac Squad this morning. Depending on how the day goes I might try to finish them off today.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

PSA use one coat of rattlecan primer, better yet buy a cheap airbrush set and prime your models with it. These guys were the first set of marines I ever bought and have at least a couple layers of rattlecan on them because I was stupid. I am pretty much free handing the details back onto them because the are that clogged with primer. 

Giving them the web girl makeup effects 


Need to clean up the shoulder pads and the icons on them still. Also need to highlight weapons and do the small detail work like purity seals and pouches. 

Decided my list will be from 3rd company hence the red trim. That's enough painting for today though.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Calling them done, I could fiddle with them more but I won't ever finish this army if I keep that up.

Next up will either be some Primaris models or the Predator.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

